# Grand-Place (FR)



## petoe

Hi there,

According to Wikipedia:

*Grand-Place* ist die französische Bezeichnung für „Großer Platz“ und ist in Nordfrankreich und Belgien ein geläufiger Name für den zentralen Platz einer Stadt.

How do you say Grand-Place in german? Something with Markt perhaps?

Thanks


----------



## Frieder

In manchen Städten heißt er Zentralplatz, oft ist es der Rathausplatz, in München heißt er Stachus oder Karlsplatz. Viele Städte in Deutschland haben aber gar keinen großen zentralen Platz.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> In manchen Städten heißt er Zentralplatz, oft ist es der Rathausplatz, in München heißt er Stachus oder Karlsplatz. Viele Städte in Deutschland haben aber gar keinen großen zentralen Platz.


Vor allem aber nicht nur in Österreich auch _Hauptplatz_.

Ein anderer Ausdruck ist _Marktplatz._ Das passt vielleicht noch am besten als Übersetzung, da ein belgischen _Grand-Place_ im Flämischen meist _Grote Markt_ heißt.

Der _Karlsplatz_, im Volksmund _Stachus_, liegt übrigens vor dem Stadttor (dem _Karlstor_) und ist nicht der zentrale Platz der Innenstadt. Ich glaube du verwechselst das mit dem _Marienplatz_.


----------



## Frieder

Da hast du wohl leider recht .


----------



## Kajjo

petoe said:


> How do you say Grand-Place in german? Something with Markt perhaps?


Es gibt kein gutes deutsches Äquivalent dafür, denn das Konzept so eines Platzes ist nicht einmal wirklich verbreitet in deutschen Städten. 

Sorry!


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt kein gutes deutsches Äquivalent dafür, denn das Konzept so eines Platzes ist nicht einmal wirklich verbreitet in deutschen Städten.
> 
> Sorry!


Doch, eigentlich schon. In den meistern deutschen Städten gibt es einen zentralen Marktplatz. Selbst in Hamburg gibt es den Rathausmarkt, auch wenn der angesichts der Vorliebe der Hamburger, den Grundriss ihrer Stadt umzugestallten, nicht die Bedeutung hat, wie z.B. der Bremer Marktplatz, der Frankfurter Römerberg, der Münchner Marienplatz, der Münsteraner Prinzipalmarkt, der Freiburger Münsterplatz und viele mehr. Abgewandt auf Kleinstädte ist _Marktplatz_ oder _Hauptplatz_ ein feststehender Gattungsbegriff. Wenn du eine Liste von Städten zusammenstellen wolltest, die einen zentralen Platz haben, der einfach nur _Marktplatz_ oder _Hauptplatz_ heißt, dann würde die Liste sehr lang. Und wenn ich auf Niederländisch nach _Grote Markt_ suche, wovon _Grand-Place_ das französische Äquivalent ist, dann ähneln sich die Bilder sehr.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Selbst in Hamburg gibt es den Rathausmarkt,


Schon, aber den würde niemand als "den Hauptplatz" bezeichnen. Er liegt in der Innenstadt und am Rathaus. Aber er ist weder besonders groß noch hat er gefühlt eine zentrale Bedeutung. 

Hier geht es doch um die Übersetzung von "Grand Place" und was soll das sein? Rathausmarkt ja wohl nicht und Marktplatz ist viel zu allgemein, weil es davon meist sehr viele in Großstädten gibt.

Den Begriff "Hauptplatz" kenne ich eigentlich so gar nicht. Ist vielleicht eine süddeutsche Art? Ich denke nicht, dass dieser Begriff überregional eindeutig ist.


----------



## berndf

Das ist nicht richtig in sehr vielen Städten gibt es *den* Marktplatz und nicht irgendeinen und Marktplatz ist auch ein Gattungsbegriff und der bedeutet genau das, wonach @petoe sucht.

In Hamburg hat der Rathausmarkt tatsächlich nicht die Bedeutung wie z.B. der Bremer Marktplatz (_der_ Marktplatz, nicht _ein_ Marktplatz; postalisch _Am Markt_), aber das ist, wie gesagt, eine Besonderheit der Hamburger Stadtgeschichte.

Ja, die Bezeichnungen _Hauptplatz_ ist in Bayern (z.B. Landsberg am Lech) und Österreich (z.B. Linz und Graz) gebräuchlich. In Österreich ist _Hauptplatz_ auch ein Gattungsbegriff und wird als solcher etwa so verwandt wie _Marktplatz_ in Deutschland.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne diesen Ausdruck definitiv nicht, zumindest nicht als gebräuchlicher Gattungsbegriff. _Marktplatz _ist das, wo der Markt stattfindet, und das ist keineswegs der zentrale oder schönste Platz der Stadt. Und _Hauptplatz _kenne ich als Ausdruck so gut wie gar nicht. Das sagt hier niemand. Manchmal überraschen mich Diskussionen hier.


----------



## berndf

Das ist eine Hamburger Besonderheit. Es gibt in Deutschland wahrscheinlich nicht mehr und nicht weniger zentrale Plätze, die sich einfach nur Markt oder Marktplatz nennen als in Belgien auch.

Musst gar nicht mal so weit gehen, schaue dir nur die Hansestädte in deiner Umgebung an, Bremen hat "den" Markt, Lübeck hat ihn, Wismar hat ihn, Lüneburg hat ihn und Stralsund hat einen alten und einen neuen Markt.

Die Besonderheit ist Hamburg und nicht alle anderen Städte.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Die Besonderheit ist Hamburg und nicht alle anderen Städte.



Berlin vielleicht noch, aber die haben ja nicht mal EIN Zentrum, geschweige denn DEN historischen Marktplatz.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Städte haben sich um Märkte herum entwickelt und der Markt ist immer der zentrale Ort in einer Stadt geblieben, deswegen wurde meist auch dort das Rathaus errichtet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Doch, eigentlich schon. In den meistern deutschen Städten gibt es einen zentralen Marktplatz. Selbst in Hamburg gibt es den Rathausmarkt, auch wenn der angesichts der Vorliebe der Hamburger, den Grundriss ihrer Stadt umzugestallten, nicht die Bedeutung hat, wie z.B. der Bremer Marktplatz, der Frankfurter Römerberg, der Münchner Marienplatz, der Münsteraner Prinzipalmarkt, der Freiburger Münsterplatz und viele mehr.


Hört sich schlüssig an. Kurze Ergänzung zu Münster: der Prinzipalmarkt ist aktuell kein Marktplatz mehr, sondern ein „Straßenzug“, siehe hier. Der Markt findet einen Steinwurf entfernt auf dem Domplatz statt: Domplatz (Münster) – Wikipedia

Früher war natürlich alles anders:





> Auf dem heutigen Domplatz sind die Umrisse der ehemaligen Domburg aus dem 14. Jahrhundert noch erkennbar. Der Platz war Zentrum der Domimmunität. Dort befanden sich seit dem Mittelalter die Kurien der Domherren des Domkapitels Münster sowie die Pfarrkirche für Diener und Gesinde St. Jacobi. Direkt vor dem ehemaligen Haupttor, dem _Michaelistor_, steht das historische Rathaus der Stadt, in den Zeiten des 14. Jahrhunderts eine Provokation der Bürger dem Bischof gegenüber. Domplatz (Münster) – Wikipedia


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe nicht geagt, dass Städte keinen zentralen Platz haben, sondern meine erste These ist, dass der Begriff _Hauptplatz_ im Norddeutschen quasi nicht-existent ist und nicht wirklich mit lebender Bedeutung gefüllt ist. Das Wort ist einfach ungewohnt für mich.

Meine zweite These ist, dass _Marktplatz _im Norddeutschen im allgemeinen einfach "Platz für den Markt" bedeutet. Das kann zusammenfallen mit dem, was Hauptplatz zu meinen scheint oder eben auch nicht. Es ist aber für den norddeutschen Normalbürger kein Äquivalent zu "Grand place", sondern einfach für einen Marktplatz, egal wie klein oder groß, bedeutend oder unbedeutend. Dass es einige norddeutsche Städte mit besonders langer Tradition gibt, z.B. Lüneburg, wo der zentrale Platz wirklich Marktplatz heißt und beim Rathaus liegt, stimmt natürlich. Das ist aber historisch und nicht zeitgenössisch relevant. Das sind aus meiner Sicht heutzutage Namen und keine Begriffe.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Meine zweite These ist, dass _Marktplatz _im Norddeutschen im allgemeinen einfach "Platz für den Markt" bedeutet. Das kann zusammenfallen mit dem, was Hauptplatz zu meinen scheint oder eben auch nicht. Es ist aber für den norddeutschen Normalbürger kein Äquivalent zu "Grand place", sondern einfach für einen Marktplatz, egal wie klein oder groß, bedeutend oder unbedeutend. Dass es einige norddeutsche Städte mit besonders langer Tradition gibt, z.B. Lüneburg, wo der zentrale Platz wirklich Marktplatz heißt und beim Rathaus liegt, stimmt natürlich. Das ist aber historisch und nicht zeitgenössisch relevant. Das sind aus meiner Sicht heutzutage Namen und keine Begriffe.



Welchen Zweck soll den ein "großer Platz, der nicht Markt ist gehabt haben"?


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Welchen Zweck soll den ein "großer Platz, der nicht Markt ist gehabt haben"?


Mir geht es um die zeitgenössische Verwendung, nicht um die historische. Ich hatte gehofft, das ausreichend klar gemacht zu haben. Ist das wirklich so missverständlich?!

Wenn jemand sagt, "wir treffen uns auf dem Marktplatz", dann verstehen die allermeisten das hier als denjenigen Marktplatz, auf dem der nächste oder lokal wichtigste Wochenmarkt stattfindet, nicht aber den historisch bedeutsamen, zentralen Platz einer Stadt oder Region. 

Marktplatz mag in einigen Städten zufällig auch heute noch der zentrale Platz sein, weit überwiegend ist der Marktplatz aber nur irgendein ausreichend großer Platz um einen Wochenmarkt aufzunehmen. Marktplatz steht in Norddeutschland nicht für den "Hauptplatz" (noch so ein Word) einer Stadt. Wenn der zentrale Platz zufällig wirklich Marktplatz heißt, also als Straßen- oder Platzname, dann mag zufällig mal historische Bedeutung und aktuelle Verwendung zusammenfallen. Aber weil das dann der Name ist, nicht weil der Begriff Marktplatz generell heutzutage noch der wichtigste Platz wäre. Das mag in süddeutschen Kleinststädten so sein, aber hier gilt das nicht.


----------



## berndf

Wenn ich von *dem* und nicht *einem* Markt(Platz) einer deutschen Stadt rede, bedeutet das genau dasselbe, wie wenn ich in Belgien vom Grote Markt in Niederländisch oder Grand-Place in Französisch rede. Da ist kein Unterschied. Und *der* Marktplatz eines Ortes als Gattungsbegriff wird auch in Deutschland verstanden, auch im Norden. Nur nicht in Hamburg.

Hier ist die Definition von _Marktplatz_ im DWDS:

zentraler Platz einer Stadt, eines größeren Ortes, auf dem zu bestimmten Zeiten Händler ihre Waren verkaufen oder früher verkauften
Beispiele:
das Rathaus, die alten Bürgerhäuser am Marktplatz
das Hotel befindet sich am Marktplatz
auf dem Marktplatz wurde der Wochenmarkt abgehalten​
Und das passt ziemlich genau auf auf Grand-Place oder Grote Markt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wenn jemand sagt, "wir treffen uns auf dem Marktplatz", dann verstehen die allermeisten das hier als denjenigen Marktplatz, auf dem der nächste oder lokal wichtigste Wochenmarkt stattfindet, nicht aber den historisch bedeutsamen, zentralen Platz einer Stadt oder Region.


Wenn Du damit ganz Norddeutschland meinst, dann stimmt einfach nicht. Sorry.

Wenn man in einer Stadt lebt, in dem es noch einen zentralen Markt gibt, dann ist der auch gemeint. Für das, was Du meinst, würde man sagen _Wir treffen uns auf dem Wochenmarkt_.

Hier ist ein Textbeispiel aus Norddeutschland, wo mit "Delmenhorster Marktplatz" ganz offensichtlich der Rathausplatz gemeint ist und die Formulierung "Marktplatz des Ortes" ist ganz offenbar als Gattungsbegriff gemeint aber nicht im Sinne, das dort gerade Wochenmarkt stattfindet:
*Nazis auf Delmenhorster Marktplatz*


25. Februar 2010, Delmenhorst. Mehrere Nazis aus dem Raum Delmenhorst halten auf dem Marktplatz des Ortes eine Kundgebung ab.​


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Wir treffen uns auf dem Wochenmarkt_.


Das würde bedeuten, dass dort gerade der Markt stattfindet. Sorry, aber da sehe ich absolut keinen Spielraum. das ist für mich eindeutig.



berndf said:


> ist ganz offenbar als Gattungsbegriff gemeint aber nicht im Sinne, das dort gerade Wochenmarkt stattfindet


Hier ist nicht der Gattungsbegriff gemeint, sondern die Tatsache, dass dort tatsächlich normalerweise der Markt stattfindet, es also der Marktplatz ist. Natürlich bedeutet Marktplatz nicht, dass dort gerade der Wochenmarkt stattfindet, sonst würde man ja sagen "auf dem (Wochen-)Markt". Das ist aber kein Hinweis auf deine These.

Die Frage ist doch, ob der zentrale "Grand place" als Marktplatz richtig beschrieben ist. Das ist er meines Erachtens heutzutage ausschließlich dann, wenn er entweder rein vom Namen her zufällig so heißt (Lüneburg) oder aber dort tatsächlich der wichtigste Wochenmarkt lokalisiert ist. Beides ist heutzutage im allgemeinen nicht der Fall für prestigereiche, zentrale Plätze in einer Stadt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hier ist nicht der Gattungsbegriff gemeint, sondern die Tatsache, dass dort tatsächlich normalerweise der Markt stattfindet


Nein.


Kajjo said:


> Die Frage ist doch, ob der zentrale "Grand place" als Marktplatz richtig beschrieben ist. Das ist er meines Erachtens heutzutage ausschließlich dann, wenn er entweder rein vom Namen her zufällig so heißt (Lüneburg)


Nein. Nicht zufällig sondern weil es der Definition wie im DWDS entspricht. Und selbst wenn es so wäre, wo wäre der Unterschied? Sowohl Grand-Place als auch Markt/Marktplatz ist was auf dem Straßenschild des zentralen Platzes einer Stadt oder eines Marktfleckens steht.


----------



## bearded

Ich habe im französischen Forum zwei interessante Diskussionen gefunden:
Grand-place
und
grand-place


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Nein.


Das ist nun wirklich nur deine höchstpersönliche Meinung, die wahrscheinlich von der historischen Bedeutung und/oder der süddeutschen Verwendung überlagert ist. Sie entspricht nicht der Lebenswirklichkeit in Norddeutschland. 

Hier muss ein Ort namens Marktplatz entweder wirklich so heißen (dann ist er Name, nicht Begriff) oder aber der Markt dort tatsächlich regelmäßig stattfinden und dafür bekannt sein. Aber ein großer Platz, auf dem nicht regelmäßig der Markt stattfindet, ist nicht automatisch ein Marktplatz. 

Im Gegenteil kann so ein Platz alle möglichen Namen haben, Rathausplatz, Rathausmarkt, Domplatz... was auch immer. Das sind Namen nicht Begriffe.

Wenn man den Markt als tatsächlich stattfindendes Ereignis meint, sagt man einfach Markt oder Wochenmarkt.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Hier muss ein Ort namens Marktplatz entweder wirklich so heißen (dann ist er Name, nicht Begriff) oder aber der Markt dort tatsächlich regelmäßig stattfinden und dafür bekannt sein. Aber ein großer Platz, auf dem nicht regelmäßig der Markt stattfindet, ist nicht automatisch ein Marktplatz.



Das stimmt einfach nicht. Unser (historischer) Markt ist jetzt größtenteils Parkplatz und dennoch ist es für alle einfach nur "der Markt".

Ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands, gerade in den Hansestädten war ja die Bedeutung des Markts noch herausragender als in den südlichen Städten. "DER Markt" ist für mich immer das historische Zentrum, um das die Stadt gewachsen ist und er ist nicht zufällig an der zentralen Stelle, wie du behauptet hast.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Unser (historischer) Markt ist jetzt größtenteils Parkplatz und dennoch ist es für alle einfach nur "der Markt".


Vielleicht ist da ja doch regional verschieden? Ich kenne diese Verwendung definitiv nicht. Ein "Markt" ist immer auch echter Markt.



Frank78 said:


> und er ist nicht zufällig an der zentralen Stelle, wie du behauptet hast.


Aus historischer Sicht behaupte ich das gerade nicht! Lies bitte genauer. Natürlich war der Marktplatz früher oft der Kern der Städte. Mir geht es um die zeitgenössische Verwendung.

Die Frage dieses Threads ist doch, wie man "Grand place" übersetzen kann und für mich ist klar, dass "Marktplatz" definitiv irreführend ist. Darum geht es!



Frank78 said:


> "DER Markt" ist für mich immer das historische Zentrum,


Für mich nicht. Das trifft hier in der aktuellen Sprachverwendung einfach nicht zu. "Der Markt" ist der Wochenmarkt, egal wo der nun gerade stattfindet. Markt kenne ich ausschließlich in der Bedeutung Wochenmarkt als tatsächliches Event.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist nun wirklich nur deine höchstpersönliche Meinung, die wahrscheinlich von der historischen Bedeutung und/oder der süddeutschen Verwendung überlagert ist. Sie entspricht nicht der Lebenswirklichkeit in Norddeutschland.


Die Definition in DWDS ist eindeutig, entspricht meiner Erfahrung und ist nicht an Landesteile gebunden. Es gibt halt nur einige Großstädte, in denen der Ausdruck nicht passt. Das ist aber Besonderheit dieser Städte. Als Gattungsbegriff passt Marktplatz in dieser Bedeutung ohnehin vor allem für kleine und mittlere Städte.

Aber mal davon ganz abgesehen,  geht es hier natürlich um historische Bezeichnungen. Grand-Place ist genauso gleichzzeitig eine traditionelle Bezeichnung und ein offizieller Name in Deutschland auch.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Vielleicht ist da ja doch regional verschieden?


Ja, es ist eine Besonderheit einiger Städte wie Hamburg, die nicht als Marktfleckens und einen zentralen Markt herum entstanden sind. Wenn es einen solchen zentralen Platz in Hamburg je gegeben hat, dann war es ein Platz zwischen dem heutigen Domplatz und Rathausmarkt. Diese Bedeutung ist aber schon sehr früh verloren gegangen, spätesten mit dem Abriss des Doms vor 200 Jahren.


----------

